# Grinder Tool Rest



## chip maker (Apr 9, 2017)

Just thought that I would like share my newest project. I kind of copied this from others but it has my own twist. It is all aluminum and I started to get some of it polished. I included the two guide slots for future use. I did make one fixture. already and it is to grind brazed carbide cutters. I have a set of these cutters so this will help to resharpen them. The slide has the two different angles for the left or right cutters and I also made it with a clearance angle built in to give a little clearance. I still have a few other ideas for other sharping fixtures but will build them as I need them. Thanks for looking and feel free to copy if wanted.


----------



## hman (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice rest. Very nice slide!


----------



## dulltool17 (Apr 9, 2017)

Outstanding work!


----------



## thomas s (Apr 9, 2017)

yes very nice work.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 9, 2017)

Very nice workmanship and an attractive design.
I would worry about one thing. The aluminum table might get grit embeded and cause binding.


----------



## grzdomagala (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks very nice. But my inner coward screems "if bottom locking let's go the table will bind with wheel and ruin your day". Maybe im over cautious (I'm certainly not qualified). Is there a way to move botoom support under the wheel so if table drops grinding forces will push table away from stone? 

Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 10, 2017)

I especially like the slide! 
Hmmm. I wonder if I can adapt to what I've already got without a complete rebuild....

Daryl
MN


----------



## dlane (Apr 10, 2017)

Real nice job on it and the slide ,
Ied be concerned about all the wood in the grinding area , wood can smolder for a while and then start on fire  looks like lots of places sparks can hide in the wood there 
 Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## chip maker (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the positive feed back. I had thought about using those locking handles but I had the knobs on hand so figure I'd give them a try if they don't work out I guess I'll have to spend the $5.50 each to upgrade. As for all the wood paneling and the bench this grinder has been in use for quit a while and never had an issue. ( YET ) I also have another grinder in another area of my shop and use that one for all the heavy grinding. Most of the rests I seen all mount the same way to the bench in front of the wheel. I can see  it may be a problem if it were to loosen up never thought of that maybe could use nuts instead of any type of handles.


----------



## dlane (Apr 12, 2017)

YET,  could happen hours after your outa the shop, just saying, I've seen the aftermath ,would hate to here something bad happen to another HM member


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 12, 2017)

Good job , only it's backwards for me. I'm right handed lol. Now I like your slider should help keep all your angles close on the tool bits. Another addition to my one day list.


----------



## JayMcClellan (Apr 15, 2017)

I've been thinking about what type of tool rest to build, and having seen a number of designs with similar supports I am wondering about stability and vibration. It looks like this kind of support could flex quite a bit, which would be a problem for some types of sharpening. I'm not being critical of your work, which looks really well done, just wondering how rigid it is and what options might be better. Having used this, what are your thoughts? If you were to make another one would you change the design to make it more stable?


----------



## taylor432richwest71@gmail;.com (Apr 15, 2017)

Chip Maker said:


> Just thought that I would like share my newest project. I kind of copied this from others but it has my own twist. It is all aluminum and I started to get some of it polished. I included the two guide slots for future use. I did make one fixture. already and it is to grind brazed carbide cutters. I have a set of these cutters so this will help to resharpen them. The slide has the two different angles for the left or right cutters and I also made it with a clearance angle built in to give a little clearance. I still have a few other ideas for other sharping fixtures but will build them as I need them. Thanks for looking and feel free to copy if wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taylor432richwest71@gmail;.com (Apr 15, 2017)

Chip Maker said:


> Just thought that I would like share my newest project. I kind of copied this from others but it has my own twist. It is all aluminum and I started to get some of it polished. I included the two guide slots for future use. I did make one fixture. already and it is to grind brazed carbide cutters. I have a set of these cutters so this will help to resharpen them. The slide has the two different angles for the left or right cutters and I also made it with a clearance angle built in to give a little clearance. I still have a few other ideas for other sharping fixtures but will build them as I need them. Thanks for looking and feel free to copy if wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real nice idea


----------



## chip maker (Apr 16, 2017)

Jay, So far this has been really a sturdy rest. I made it from 3/8 aluminum so it is pretty sturdy but I guess if you would be doing some really heavy grinding it would be better made out of steel. or even some heavier aluminum. I have only used it a few times now so really didn't have any issues as of yet.


----------



## whrphrat (Oct 12, 2017)

I am currently building a rest of similar design. I am considering attaching some pre hardened precision flat ground 4140 to aluminum top plate. Still in work. Will post pics when complete.


----------

